# Mellow Puppy?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, Gracie has been here for 8 days. She is 4 months old and just very sweet, calm, and mellow. Don't get me wrong, she has her energetic moments where she runs all around acting like a nut...but for the most part, she is...well, docile. 
I took her to our daughters class so they could share her on Friday...all the kids were in a circle, and she was so sweet and docile. Even when the kids passed her around the circle. 
Is this typical? She loves to be right by my side, laying at my feet most of the time. She is so sweet! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Karla, count your lucky stars!! Of my three, I have one mellow girl and she is the sweetest thing on he face of this earth!!! My other two are so different, one is neurotic and always afraid of people, and the other is just a rambuncious puppy who never sits still. My Lexi is my lap cuddler!! It is wonderful that she got to be exposed to the children and behaved so well!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a pretty mellow girl too. Posh is very content to cuddle by her momma for the most part, although she does have her moments of crazy run around playing. I would expect though, that Gracie will "wake up" a bit more after a month of being at your home...I think they really don't show their "true colors" for a couple of weeks after entering their new home, but that's only been my experience.

Welcome to the forum. Gracie is darling with or without tear stains!  I try and just get past Posh's, even though I'm kind of crazy about them. I'd really rather not do the whole antibiotic thing.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL...I'm waiting for her to "come out of her shell"...she is a little love. She has slept the night through since we brought her home...but she was an older puppy...and I get up in the middle of the night, and always take her out of her crate to potty, but she hasn't woke me up to go potty. Her crate is right next to my bed. If I knew she wouldn't jump off the bed and potty on the floor, she would sleep with us...but I can't trust her to do that yet. LOL


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Karla
Welcome! Gracie is a very pretty little girl! I wouldn't be too concerned with her mellow personality. Saydee was 11 weeks when she started puppy kindergarten and slept through most of the first class. By the time she graduated she was 17 weeks and she was a wide awake bundle of spunk. Enjoy the peace and quiet. It won't last forever! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gracie is adorable in your avatar! I don't think all that many puppies are very docile and quiet at that age, but there are some that are just comfortable in their own space and have no fears when dealing with different situations. I think it's great that Gracie handled the kids' class so well! 

Sammy is my quieter boy in that he will pretty much just stay where you plop him. He's easy, but also fearful at times, but when he has his maniacal episodes several times/day, both he and Ricky are like Tasmanian devils and there is no stopping them. lol I guess you'll see once it's been a few weeks, if this is really just who Gracie is. Nothing wrong with a mellow puppy! It makes wanting a 2nd one so much easier!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They are all SO different. We have 12 and they are as much different individuals as people are.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

She sounds a lot like Noa was at that age (she's almost 7 months now). When i first brought her home she was as you described - occasionally hyper but mostly rather docile, content to be carried around and full of love and kisses for everyone. As she got more accustomed to her new home she started to come out of her shell more, and she is way more confident now - she has always been excited about new humans, but with other dogs she used to be really shy. The more i've introduced her to other dogs the more she's been at ease with them, and now she almost always wants to play right away when she sees fellow puppies. But overall she's still pretty mellow, she needs at least and hour of walking everyday along with inside play sessions and RLH's but she's not constantly on the move or chewing things to pieces or anything like that.


----------

